# Bettie bangs



## beautybybee (Oct 24, 2007)

well i currently have bettie page bangs and i often go back and fouth to side swiift bangs to my bettie page bangs what do you think fits my face better i do have a big four head so i like the bettie bangs but then the side bangs work to. im open for anyones opinion thanks

BEE


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you have any pictures with your bangs?


----------



## Nox (Oct 24, 2007)

Babe, where are the pictures?

I can't vote truthfully unless I see what you are talking about.

I'll just flip a coin:

Heads for Bettie;Tails for Side

................................... Heads. Go with Bettie Page.


----------



## Mares (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you talking about your fringe, which side you should have your parting?


----------



## Nox (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Mares* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you talking about your fringe, which side you should have your parting? LOL, you Brits call it "fringe". That's cool!
No, I believe what she is asking is for what style she should have her bangs in. Bettie Page style, or side swept style. Now that I've seen the pic, I still say Bettie (Betty??) Page.


----------



## Mares (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL, you Brits call it "fringe". That's cool!
No, I believe what she is asking is for what style she should have her bangs in. Bettie Page style, or side swept style. Now that I've seen the pic, I still say Bettie (Betty??) Page.

Thanks Nox i had no idea what she was talking about



sorry yes Betty Page


----------



## MindySue (Oct 24, 2007)

Wheres the pic of side swept?


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 24, 2007)

Betty Page is cute!


----------



## beautybybee (Sep 2, 2008)

OK SO THIS IS MY UPDATE FROM A THREAD I POSTED UP LIKE 10 YEARS AGO...LOL..I NEVER NOTICED I DIDNT POST UP THE ONE OF MY SIDE SWEPT BANGS SO HERE IT IS...


----------



## daer0n (Sep 2, 2008)

I think side swept bangs suit you much better!


----------



## Gwendela (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think side swept bangs suit you much better!



I think so too! It gives you a softer look. Your beautiful!


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 2, 2008)

I vote for the side swept bangs as well.


----------



## Sreyomac (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow the two styles really change your look... i like them both on you, just different styles.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 2, 2008)

i like the swept bang better. but maybe you should try a long layered swept bang.

BTW I like your hair!


----------



## Karren (Sep 2, 2008)

Ya look great!! Love those bangs on you!! I have a high forehead so I perfer bangs too!!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 2, 2008)

*bettie bangs all the way everyone has side bangs= boring!!!!!lol but you look good both ways hoe bag lol *


----------



## Anthea (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I prefer the side swept. You look great.


----------



## beautybybee (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *bettie bangs all the way everyone has side bangs= boring!!!!!lol but you look good both ways hoe bag lol * awwwww thank you you know i love you...
thank you all so much yeah i like em both too i feel that at my age 26 that the side bangs fit me better...

but i love my bettie bangs


----------



## Ashley (Sep 2, 2008)

lol ooh, an update!

I think I like both on you actually. I see that the bettie bangs suit your style. I also like the side-swept bangs on you for a more modern look, but I do think they'll look even better if they were a bit longer.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 2, 2008)

I voted for side swept bangs but tbh I think you suit both.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the bettie bangs are cute but the sideswept bangs make your face look "softer"


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 2, 2008)

I like the side swept bangs better on you, even though the Bettie bangs are cute too!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 2, 2008)

I think both look good, but I really love the Bettie Bangs on you


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 3, 2008)

i think they both look great.

but ive also had both styles (and the bettie paige ones at the moment) so im kinda biased i guess.


----------



## x33cupcake (Sep 4, 2008)

I Love The Side Swept Ones!!


----------



## vesna (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the side swept bangs. They're really cute. Although you look good either way.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Sep 18, 2008)

i like your bettie bangs ALOT better than the sideswept ones, it makes you stand out....AND F*CK THAT SOFT SH!T, I THINK YOU LOOK AMAZING WITH BETTIE BANGS,I COULDN'T BE ABLE TO PULL THAT OFF!!!!

luv ya betch


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovin the Bettie. It was made for you!


----------

